# Best White Sand?



## invertMASA (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking to buy some white sand online to add to my tank, Anyone know the best place to buy some? And what grain size is best?


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

SILICA SAND 50 LB.

I just ordered this for a Discus set up...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a good pool filter sand for aquariums - available at Amazon.com 
I believe it's # 20 grade density - very good.



https://www.google.ca/search?q=aqua...BUJOcoK3M:&usg=__a37owm4VEG-6-i7O5Kq-KEf179A=


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll echo Doogy262 and discuspaul and say to go with the pool filter sand. Be prepared to clean the PFS more frequently than you would other substrates, though, based on my experiences.


----------



## invertMASA (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome thank you guys. And Ngrubich, what does PFS mean?


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

invertMASA said:


> Awesome thank you guys. And Ngrubich, what does PFS mean?


Pool Filter Sand

It is cheap and a good size (#20)

If you don't have bottom feeders or good current it shows mulm/poop pretty easily since it all sits on top of the sand and contrasts with the white so needs to be vacuumed more frequently to keep it looking nice.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

aja31 said:


> Pool Filter Sand
> 
> It is cheap and a good size (#20)
> 
> If you don't have bottom feeders or good current it shows mulm/poop pretty easily since it all sits on top of the sand and contrasts with the white so needs to be vacuumed more frequently to keep it looking nice.



Right - but that's the whole idea - you get to vacuum it all up 'cause you can easily see all the wastes - it definitely assists the fish-keeper to maintain good water quality & conditions for the fish !


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Anything you need to know about using white sand ask @discuspaul, he has the best looking white sand I have ever seen in an aquarium and by best looking I mean it looks pristine in his pics. I'm still amazed how good it looks.


----------



## daMooseCaboose (Dec 16, 2015)

I ordered this stuff. It's pretty good. Very pretty, fine but not too fine to be blown around. My cory cats love it. Robot Check

Bump: They also have a 20 lb bag for $22 on amazon


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Wish it was easier to find pure white pfs locally, a leslies pool supply near by used to carry it but now it is mostly tan mixed with off white. A pure white mixed with black would be killer for me

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

i used this one https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...446377319-c-5648.htm?tid=-7809408594627654393 it doesnt need rinsing at all ) so its my favorite... plus i liked the price... $5 for 50lb...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Wish it was easier to find pure white pfs locally, a leslies pool supply near by used to carry it but now it is mostly tan mixed with off white. A pure white mixed with black would be killer for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's really too bad you can't find the white PFS at most pool supply stores anymore.
Even rarer and harder to find are a light white/greyish color which looks real good, and even better, a white/light pinkish rose color which looks fantastic.
I've only seen these 2 colors one time each, and wish I'd bought the pinkish one.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Yeah, it's really too bad you can't find the white PFS at most pool supply stores anymore.
> Even rarer and harder to find are a light white/greyish color which looks real good, and even better, a white/light pinkish rose color which looks fantastic.
> I've only seen these 2 colors one time each, and wish I'd bought the pinkish one.


I've seen the off pink sand as well bummer that I was aiming for a more natural color that would have been cool

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

thedood said:


> Anything you need to know about using white sand ask @*discuspaul*, he has the best looking white sand I have ever seen in an aquarium and by best looking I mean it looks pristine in his pics. I'm still amazed how good it looks.



Thanks dood, it's really not hard to keep it looking pristine, especially if you employ this tip:
White sand will of course discolor to some extent or another with time (i. e. - get a bit 'dirty' looking) and may even pick up some algae staining.
So, every 3 or 4 months, I simply siphon off the top 10%-15% layer of dirtied sand, and replace it with new sand - presto - brand new looking once again !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I've seen the off pink sand as well bummer that I was aiming for a more natural color that would have been cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



You bring back memories for me, my friend.
Years ago, I spent a couple of years working in L.A. - (Century City), and lived in Rancho Palos Verdes at the time. Had a number of friends living in Orange County & spent a lot of time there, especially in Santa Ana.
Sure miss that climate, but not the traffic !


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> You bring back memories for me, my friend.
> Years ago, I spent a couple of years working in L.A. - (Century City), and lived in Rancho Palos Verdes at the time. Had a number of friends living in Orange County & spent a lot of time there, especially in Santa Ana.
> Sure miss that climate, but not the traffic !


Haha I love the climate but feel just as you with the traffic, it really makes me consider somewhere quiet.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

